# extended settings



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

I flashed this and was loving it untill noticed a problem with it...so now I would like to know how to undo it. Do I reflash it, delete a file somewhere or what? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## LexiconDevil (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm going to assume you meant extended settings for miui.us because you're not exactly clear about it. The only way to get rid of it is to reflash the rom, just go into clockwork recovery wipe cache and dalvik and reinstall, that should do it.


----------

